# Organization Ideas



## sawblade54 (May 5, 2015)

Hi
Im trying to clean things up, I was wondering how others store there cardboard mailing tubes that plans come in, I have around 30. Also any great ideas on large drywall T-Squares


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

drywall t-square hangs on the wall with hooks.
cardboard tubes in a cardboard box in the attic.

.

.


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

Use the cardboard tubes to make funny noises to entertain the grandkids! Then recycle them.


----------

